# Beginners forum - Moderator Notice



## Overread

Just a friendly reminder that the Beginners Forum is not supposed to have photo threads. If you wish to post photos for critique, feedback and to show off then please head down to the Galleries. 

We've a range of subjects, including a General section that accepts anything and also the Just for Fun gallery (which is for anything that you don't want critique on). All the galleries (barring the Just for Fun) are open to critique and are populated by the majority of our members. If you want skilled feedback no matter your level of skill then to the galleries you should head .


----------



## KmH

Could it be that many don't read the forum descriptions?


----------



## Derrel

KmH said:
			
		

> Could it be that many don't read the forum descriptions?



Alternate thought, with some actual thought put into it:

Could "the problem" be that be that whoever wrote the forum's description put the MOST CRITICAL point DEAD LAST, in a poorly-worded, convoluted, and badly-expressed blurb?

Photography Beginners' Forum
Dont be shy. Use one of the forums in the - Photo Galleries - Photos submitted by members for general display or critique - section of TPF if you want C&C improvement tips on some of the photos you have taken. For equipment specific questions, use one of the forums in the Camera Forum section of TPF. Brushing up on some of the basics? The Beginner's forum is for asking basic technical photographic questions about things like shutter speed, aperture, ISO, white balance, metering modes, focusing modes

********
Suggestion: put the MOST-IMPORTANT statement first, not dead-last. And re-write the forum description so it is clearly written.


----------



## BananaRepublic

I have been posting images in the correct forums but since the rehash of this site I have been reclassified as a Noob and as such nobody leaves any feedback on my images so the only way I can get feedback is to post in this forum, Beginners, or take my bag and baggage to an alternative website. 

I would agree with Derrel and add that the beginners forum seems to get the highest traffic. Forums like the General gallery get little, or maybe the problem is my images and posts perhaps the boffins should look at  attempting to balance it more.


----------



## fjrabon

BananaRepublic said:


> I have been posting images in the correct forums but since the rehash of this site I have been reclassified as a Noob and as such nobody leaves any feedback on my images so the only way I can get feedback is to post in this forum, Beginners, or take my bag and baggage to an alternative website.
> 
> I would agree with Derrel and add that the beginners forum seems to get the highest traffic. Forums like the General gallery get little, or maybe the problem is my images and posts perhaps the boffins should look at  attempting to balance it more.


I don't think it's your perceived level causing lack of feedback, it's that people only comment on pictures in the following scenarios:

1) attractive model is the subject

2) there are major exposure, focus or sharpness issues

3) It was very overdone HDR

4) It showcases a new camera body's capabilities

5) The image violates one of the "rule of thumb" composition rules, ie not in rule of thirds, something "should be" cloned out, etc

6) Very sharp bird photo (not a dig on them, just a remark that they get a lot of comments, probably because it's a gear intensive genre (see point 4) that almost everybody has tried).

7) show two different versions of an edit and ask which one people prefer

8) ask people if they would show you what they would do in an edit.


----------



## bribrius

the aspiring professionals gets photo threads. whats the difference? Beginner, professional......


----------



## BananaRepublic

Perhaps of outgrown the site.

I have attempted to do all those things and have had little success I have even attempted to embellish forum titles mentioning things in the title like guns, women, cars, explosions, but that only worked for a time. No matter what you say the reality as I've observed is that posting in the newbie forum gets results


----------



## bribrius

BananaRepublic said:


> Perhaps of outgrown the site.
> 
> I have attempted to do all those things and have had little success I have even attempted to embellish forum titles mentioning things in the title like guns, women, cars, explosions, but that only worked for a time. No matter what you say the reality as I've observed is that posting in the newbie forum gets results


have you tried typing " i need cc" right in the thread title? That usually gets more responses as people are more willing to cc something when someone straight out asks for it.


----------



## Derrel

It's pretty obvious that TPF has far too many forum divisions...something like 63 of them the last time I counted. As for lack of C&C on photos, TPF has undergone a major slowdown since the last upgrade/site rework, but things were tapering off even before that. Photography as a pastime/hobby/diversion has also undergone a big reduction since the boom times of 2007-2012...camera sales are wayyyyyyyy down over the past two years. Last night I went to dPreview and looked at their forums; I was utterly SHOCKED at the lack of activity, at 10:42 PM west coast time on a weeknight...our very own Coastalconn had posted some absolutely AMAZING bird pics (one with the osprey wolfing down a mouse!), and in 45 minutes, his post had zero replies...there was a time that on that forum, that post would have had 30 to 50 replies within an hour. What used to be a hugely busy site has seen its traffic drop, markedly.


----------



## Overread

Most of the lack of activity isn't unique to photography - its because facebook now corners the market significantly for many people who want social interaction.


----------



## mattpayne11

I would agree there does seem to be way too many forums here, for the amount of traffic this site gets.


----------



## PropilotBW

Derrel said:


> It's pretty obvious that TPF has far too many forum divisions...something like 63 of them the last time I counted. As for lack of C&C on photos, TPF has undergone a major slowdown since the last upgrade/site rework, but things were tapering off even before that. Photography as a pastime/hobby/diversion has also undergone a big reduction since the boom times of 2007-2012...camera sales are wayyyyyyyy down over the past two years. Last night I went to dPreview and looked at their forums; I was utterly SHOCKED at the lack of activity, at 10:42 PM west coast time on a weeknight...our very own Coastalconn had posted some absolutely AMAZING bird pics (one with the osprey wolfing down a mouse!), and in 45 minutes, his post had zero replies...there was a time that on that forum, that post would have had 30 to 50 replies within an hour. What used to be a hugely busy site has seen its traffic drop, markedly.



I'm not sure how camera sales correlates to photo comments,
I do agree with too many sections.  If it's not on Active Topics, I don't see it.
I don't usually go hunting for posts unless I'm trying to find advise on a particular composition.  

I enjoy this forum, but most of the time I just enjoy being outside or being with my family (and not on a computer).  Nicer weather arriving might have something to do with less user screen time...
When I see CoastalConn's post, I almost always comment or "Like"!


----------



## KmH

For future reference:
Beginners forum - Moderator Notice Photography Forum


----------



## Vtec44

Too many forums, not enough participating members.


----------



## kitkatdubs

Overread said:


> Just a friendly reminder that the Beginners Forum is not supposed to have photo threads. If you wish to post photos for critique, feedback and to show off then please head down to the Galleries.
> 
> We've a range of subjects, including a General section that accepts anything and also the Just for Fun gallery (which is for anything that you don't want critique on). All the galleries (barring the Just for Fun) are open to critique and are populated by the majority of our members. If you want skilled feedback no matter your level of skill then to the galleries you should head .



sorry- how do i delete my thread?  i totally just did this. oops!


----------



## Overread

Kit - best you can do is to "report" your thread using the report button underneath. Then just state in the report details page that the thread needs to be moved. A moderator/admin will then see it and be able to move it to the right section for you without any worries.

We are more than happy for members to do this and will move things without worries so long as an individual member isn't doing it to an extreme degree.


----------



## redbourn

Overread said:


> Just a friendly reminder that the Beginners Forum is not supposed to have photo threads. If you wish to post photos for critique, feedback and to show off then please head down to the Galleries.
> 
> We've a range of subjects, including a General section that accepts anything and also the Just for Fun gallery (which is for anything that you don't want critique on). All the galleries (barring the Just for Fun) are open to critique and are populated by the majority of our members. If you want skilled feedback no matter your level of skill then to the galleries you should head .



Oops and sorry.

Michael


----------

